
From a Failed Netflix for African Films, to $11 Launch, to $15,000 in Revenue - mmoez
https://www.failory.com/interview/festivilia
======
mmoez
The failed startup attempt was previously discussed on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19605695](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19605695)

It's good to see that Tobi Ogunwande persisted and successfully changed his
strategy. It seems that he learned a lot after his first failed attempt.

